# Modificar salida N.C. a N.A.



## fly (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola, tengo un detector de presencia para seguridad alimentado a 12 VDC, el cual tiene la salida N.C., me interesa este detector por que la tensión que tengo de alimentación es de 12 VDC.

Para hacer que me encienda un circuito cuando haya presencia de una persona, tengo que asociarle un rele y conectarlo con su salida N.C, así cuando no haya presencia la salida del detector estará cerrada y cerrará el circuito del rele con lo que este se activará, al estar conectado el circuito que yo quiero a las patillas N.C. el circuito se abrira y cuando haya una presencia ocurrira lo mismo pero al reves.

El problema es que este reé en montaje que había hecho se estropeo y no sabes si es por tener la bobina del relé siempre con tensión eté acabó quemámdose, o también no le habíamos puesto un diodo entre las patillas de la bobina y puede ser que haya fastidiado la salida del detector con los picos de tensión.

De todas maneras como puedo hacer un inversor con un transistor? De esta manera la bobina del relé no estará siempre en tensión, solo cuando el detector detecte una presencia.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## RaFFa (Abr 29, 2009)

te recomiendo para tu aplicacion que montes un amplificador con un transistor en emisor comun que tenga una baja tension entre colector y emisor cuando ente saturado y tendras un inversor perfecto,el unico inconveniente es que tambien te va a consumir cuando el contacto del rele este abierto. un saludo.


----------



## fly (Abr 29, 2009)

Pero si pones un transistor a la salida del detector conectando la base y el emsisor a su salida ( es un relé) despues de la base del transistor una esistencia a VCC y la bobina del relé entre VCC y el colector del transistor no haría como inversor?

Un saludo.


----------



## RaFFa (Abr 29, 2009)

fly dijo:
			
		

> Pero si pones un transistor a la salida del detector conectando la base y el emsisor a su salida ( es un relé) despues de la base del transistor una esistencia a VCC y la bobina del relé entre VCC y el colector del transistor no haría como inversor?
> 
> Un saludo.



la base del transistor iria con una resistencia limitadora a la salida del detector de presencia,despues de el emisor a masa,y de vcc al colector con otra resistencia y la salida a la bobina del rele se haria en la union que hay entre el colector del transistor y la resistencia del mismo y el otro terminal de la bobina del rele a masa......algo asi.....te envio una imagen, un saludo.
PD:la resistenciade base iria a la salida del detector de presencia y no como puse en la foto....la puse asi para verificar que el circuito funciona.


----------



## fly (Abr 29, 2009)

Gracias por el circuito RAFFA, pero creo que está mal.

Primero tu conectas el rele entre el colector y el emisor con lo que cuando el relé no esté activado el circuito te va consumir unos 54 mA y es eso precisamente lo que quiero evitar. Si conectas el rele como te dije pones una resistencia de unos 12 kohmios ( sin hacer cálculos) y solo te consumiría 1 mA más el consumo del detector (piensa que es un sistema de batería en el que los consumos es muy importante). 

Segundo que la salida del detector es un contacto, según tu propuesta la salida tendría que tener una deiferencia de potencial para que funcione el transistor.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola Fly

No termino de entender cómo funciona tu circuito y cuáles son tus pretensiones, por favor corregime si me equivoco:
- Tu sensor de presencia entrega voltaje (¿Cuánto? ¿12V?) a la salida siempre que NO haya ningún movimiento.
- En caso de que algo se mueva, corta el voltaje (¿Baja a 0V?).
- Querés que esas dos condiciones se inviertan.

Si mi descripción es correcta, podés hacerlo con un solo transistor PNP de suficiente potencia actuando como switch, sin relé siquiera. Igual podés usar el transistor para controlar un relé, no hay problema con eso.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2009)

Según lo que entiendo de tu problema, la solución es simple. Mirá el dibujo que adjunto.
Mientras no se detecta a nadie, el  contacto de salida esta cerrado  y el relay de salida  está abierto. Cuando se detecta a alguien el contacto se abre y tu relay de salida se cierra. Claro que hay que ponerle el diodo amortiguador, pero se entiende la idea?

Saludos...


----------



## fly (Abr 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias Ezavalla es exactamente lo que yo decía, lo que no entiendo es para que sirve la resistencia R2, si con R1 el transistor ya estaría polarizado.

Cacho, como bien dibujó Ezavalla, la salida del detector es un contacto y no suministra tensión.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

fly dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Ezavalla es exactamente lo que yo decía, lo que no entiendo es para que sirve la resistencia R2, si con R1 el transistor ya estaría polarizado.



Sip, podés sacarla. El tema es que nunca me gusta mandar a masa las bases sin resistencias, por que en caso de un problema en la juntura base-colector, no hay limitación de corriente y el transistor puede hacer puffff y volar contra el techo. Con esa resistencia, al menos controlás cuanta corriente puede pasar en el peor de los casos, pero si estás seguro de que esos problemas no van a suceder, quitala de ahí y listo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2009)

fly dijo:
			
		

> Cacho, como bien dibujó Ezavalla, la salida del detector es un contacto y no suministra tensión.



Ahora sí.
Se me habían mexclado los polos  

Ya a esta altura lo tenés resuelto, felicidades.

Saludos


----------



## fly (May 4, 2009)

Y de que valor la sueles poner tu o como la calculas?

Otra cosa, para calcular la otra resistencia, o en general, como la cálculas? es decir, ya se que se calcula en función de la Ic, y de las curvas y de la hfe, pero ese valor mínimo de hfe, se le aplica algún coeficiente de seguridad? 2, 5 o 10 por ejemplo?


Un saludo.


----------



## fly (May 12, 2009)

Vuelvo a relanzar el tema para ver si me podeis decir como soleis o como se suele calcular las resistencias de polarización de un transistor, para la configuración que puso antes el compañero ezavalla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2009)

fly dijo:
			
		

> Vuelvo a relanzar el tema para ver si me podeis decir como soleis o como se suele calcular las resistencias de polarización de un transistor, para la configuración que puso antes el compañero ezavalla.



Hola Fly:
La cuenta es fácil:
Cuando el transistor está en saturación, por el colector fluye una corriente (Ic) dada por la tensión de alimentación (Vcc) y la resistencia del relay (Rr):
Ic = (Vcc - Vce) / Rr , donde Vce (tensión colector-emisor de saturación) depende del transistor que uses.
Con esta corriente, podes calcular la corriente de base (Ib), considerando un hfe de un cuarto (o un quinto, etc) de lo normal para asegurarnos de que sature, así que:
Ib = (4 * Ic) / hfe
Y con esta corriente de base calculas R1+R2:
R1+R2 = (Vcc - Vbe) / Ib
Como R2 es una protección para casos raros, elegila de alrededor de un décimo de R1 (o por ahí cerca), o sea:
R1 = 10 * (Vcc-Vbe) / (11* Ib)        y
R2 = R1/10

Y con eso debería andar...

Saludos!


----------



## fly (May 12, 2009)

Ok, muchas gracias ezaivalla, lo que quería saber era esa consideración de tener en cuenta 1/5 de hfe mínima del transistor para asegurar que se sature.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## roselys (Jun 10, 2017)

Incluso he probado tooooodos los consejos que han puesto pero nadaaaaa, sigo sin saber como cambio el estado del detector de movimiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2017)

Marca modelo , alimentación , dos cables , tres cables ? 

O jugamos a las adivinanzas . . .


----------



## roselys (Jun 10, 2017)

Necesito que invierta el estado..... De n.c.       a     n.a.     es de 12v.        Tiene dos cables en n.c. y los VCC 12v

Marca: visonic.     Modelo k- 940.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2017)

Rele ? Transistor ? Que va a manejar esa salida ?


----------



## roselys (Jun 10, 2017)

Una sirena de 30watt  de 12v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2017)

Manejá un relé de 12 V y usás los contactos normal cerrados

Podría ser un relé automotor INVERSOR


----------

